# Hey Folks!



## Lagoran (May 12, 2014)

Hey there y'all.  I'm Will and I'm a high school student who lives in Texas.  I'm into cars, guns, and writing.  I finished a novel about two years back after several years' worth of work, but since then I haven't really finished anything major.

I joined this site because I got a concussion about two months ago and ever since then I've been struggling with writing.  I feel like I'm having to push through writer's block every time I put pen to paper, while normally I don't have much trouble coming up with ideas.  My writing feels very forced now and it's noticeably decreased in quality from what it used to be.

I've found that practice makes perfect with most things so I'm hoping that if I write enough and see what others have to say about it, I'll be able to get back to where I was.  I've been tossing ideas around for a sci-fi novella for a pretty long time now, so I'll post some of it as soon as I get a few thousand words written.


----------



## PiP (May 13, 2014)

Hi Will

Welcome to WF. Sounds like you're having a bit of tough time at the moment. We are a supportive community so pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable :icon_cheesygrin: join in the games, challenges and discussion and make yourself at home. Here are a couple of forum posts you might find of interest. Tips for overcoming major writers' block and Just Write

What's happened to your finished novel? 

PiP


----------



## Pandora (May 13, 2014)

Hey Will, I'm not too far from you considering the scope of writers here. I am in Georgia. A novel so young, very much admire that. I'm sorry about the injury I hope time will cure, for sure being apart of WF and like you say practicing will help. I look forward to reading your work Will, welcome!
Pandi


----------



## aj47 (May 13, 2014)

Howdy, fellow Texan!

Welcome to the WF site.  I have to ask which kind of block you're having -- the kind where you can't seem to focus on one thing out of so many possibilities or the kind where you know what you want to write but the words aren't there?

I'm struggling with the latter for the Literary Maneuvers Fiction Challenge .... I have a couple of days, I know what I want to write about but it's just Not Working.  I usually struggle with the other kind so I have strategies for that, but this is ... different.

I like how on this site people encourage one another.  Once you've made ten posts (it's the Turing test -- I've seen intro messages that could have been written by bots) then you can share your work and get feedback.  In the meanwhile, I've found that commenting and critiquing can help bring back focus if that's your issue.

I look forward to your sticking around and sharing your work.


----------



## Lagoran (May 13, 2014)

astroannie said:


> I have to ask which kind of block you're having -- the kind where you can't seem to focus on one thing out of so many possibilities or the kind where you know what you want to write but the words aren't there?.



Pretty much the second one.  Normally I have no trouble forming sentences after I have an idea, but now it's like I'm having to fight the language.  And whatever I do manage to write often ends up saying something different from what I intended.


----------



## aliveatnight (May 13, 2014)

I've just gotta through a writer's block phase that lasted about 3 years. It was horrible and I'm glad it's over. I found that exposure to writing is really what helped. I'm sorry about your injury, and I really hope being here helps you!


----------



## aj47 (May 13, 2014)

Lagoran said:


> Pretty much the second one.  Normally I have no trouble forming sentences after I have an idea, but now it's like I'm having to fight the language.  And whatever I do manage to write often ends up saying something different from what I intended.



This may sound far-fetched, but try some syllable-count poetry.  The deliberation you need to find the words of the right length may help exercise the word-choice part of your brain and that may be what you need.  Or the brain-box.  Find a list of words and write something that uses them all. Constrained writing is hard but when you then lose the constraints, you may have what you need to write your intentions.  

Just thoughts.  I'm no expert.


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

Lagoran said:


> I'm into cars, guns, and writing.



That's kind of a new combination! Also, it's good to have another sci-fi writer to add to my ever-growing sci-fi army. We're here to help you get over your writer's block and get back into the swing of the pen. Or keyboard. Or cuneiform bone. 

Okay, that last one was a really nerdy joke.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Also, kind of a nerdy joke.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Always interested in original, creative work.

Welcome!


----------



## Gumby (May 13, 2014)

Hi Lagoran, welcome to WF!  Sorry to hear of your concussion, but I think you will be able to work through it if you stick around here long enough. We've a lot of inspiring and helpful members.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 13, 2014)

Hi there, I'm just up the road in Tulsa. Congrats on that novel! Not everyone achieves that, it's a huge milestone so I hope you're proud of that. 

I sometimes have trouble getting the words to flow, too. What really helps me out of those dips is finding the right idea, one that excites me so much I can't keep away from the keyboard until I get something right. Once I find the voice to get started, it comes out like a dam breaking.


----------

